# Pregnyl side affects!



## Dreamingbaby (Jul 8, 2008)

My DH has been taking 1500ml of pregnyl as he has azoospermia. After blood tests came back with very low production of testosterone, this dosage was increased. With a dose of 3000 he had chest pains and shortness of breath, which seemed to subside after about half an hour. I also did reflex to help calm him. We are meant to be going up to 5000, and he is extremely anxious. My gut feeling is that he had a panic attack or some form of anxiety reaction. 

Has this type of reaction ever happened?

Warm wishes
Dreamingbaby


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi dreamingbaby,

The documented common side effects of pregnyl don't include any of these symptoms however there have been 2 reported adverse reaction cases of chest discomfort with pregnyl. The trouble with these reports is that they aren't able to say for sure that it is due to the drug. 2 cases out of hundreds of thousands/millions of doses given isn't really conclusive   I suspect it may be anxiety related as you have said however you and DH shoud discuss this with the clinic/prescriber before having any further doses.

Best wishes
Maz x


----------



## Dreamingbaby (Jul 8, 2008)

Thank you for your response. I tried getting in touch with the clinic but had no luck. He had to take another dose as he was due and we had still not managed to get any help from anyone. Thankfully he did not have any chest pains.

We are seeing our doc tomorrow, will discuss it further there.

Thanks again.
PS. What a lovely baby! Such a lucky mummy.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Dreamingbaby,

Just wondering how you got on at your appointment? What did the doc reckon it was? Hope all ok  

Maz x

P.S. thanks for the compliments, I agree but then I'm biased


----------

